# Building kdeedu-4.3.5_2 fails



## Erratus (Apr 7, 2010)

Does someone know how to work arround?


```
[ 92%] Generating solver.o
File "_none_", line 1, characters 0-1:
Error: Files /usr/local/lib/ocaml/facile/facile.cmxa
       and /usr/local/lib/ocaml/stdlib.cmxa
       make inconsistent assumptions over interface Buffer
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/kdeedu4/work/kdeedu-4.3.5/build.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/kdeedu4/work/kdeedu-4.3.5/build.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/kdeedu4/work/kdeedu-4.3.5/build.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/kdeedu4.

===>>> make failed for misc/kdeedu4
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for kdeedu-4.3.5 failed
===>>> Aborting update
```


----------



## bschmidt (Apr 7, 2010)

Reinstall ocaml and facile ports, that should fix it.


----------



## Erratus (Apr 8, 2010)

Yup! Confirm. Problem solved. Danke!


----------

